# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  ζωικη πρωτεινη???

## tonis!

Η ερωτηση  ::   ::   ::   που θα κανω ισως ακουστει μεγαλη βλακια αλλα εχουν τα ζεμπρακια αναγκη απο ζωικη πρωτεινη??αν ναι πως θα τους την παρεχω??το θηλικο ζεμπρακι μου αποτι διαβασατε στην καταλληλη ενοτητα εφαγε μερη του σωματος απο τους νεοσσους της μηπως χρειαζοταν ζωικη πρωτεινη???

----------


## jk21

οι αναγκες των zebra finches σε σχεση με τα καναρινια και ακομη περισσοτερο σε σχεση με τα ιθαγενη αγριοπουλια οπως καρδερινες κλπ ,ειναι μικροτερες κατα πολυ σε λιπαρα καικαπως μικροτερες σε πρωτεινη .ομως σε περιοδους οπως η αναπαραγωγη και η πτερορια  η χορηγηση τροφων οπως το αυγο που ειναι ζωικη πρωτεινη ειναι απαραιτητη. αυτο συμβαινει γιατι περιεχει αμινοξεα οπως η μεθειονινη καιη λυσινη απαραιτητα στη δημιουργια των φτερων αλλα και για την συσταση εντος των οργανισμων του αμινοξεος καρνιτινη που βοηθαει στις δημιουργια νεων κυτταρων (απαραιτητο στην αναπτυξη των νεοσσων και στη γονιμοτητα μεσω της δημιουργιας σπερματοζωαριων -ωαριων στην αναπαραγωγη) .στις φυτικες τροφες αυτα τα αμινοξεα ειναι σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο σε καποιες απο αυτες (περιλλα ,chia ) αλλα οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο για καλυψη των αυξημενων αναγκων των περιοδων μη συντηρησης .οι μονες τροφες -σποροι που πλησιαζουν τη συσταση του αυγου στα αμινοξε αυτα(δεν την φτανουν) ειναι σε μορφη φυτρων οι σποροι κινοα και αμαρανθος

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE% ... F%8C%CE%B1

http://www.morfeas.gr/productallos.htm


http://www.glosters-usa.com/alternative_to_eggs.htm

το θεμα με τον καννιβαλισμο που μου λες και ειδικα σε ζεμπρακι με εκπλησει   :eek:    .δωσε μου το λινκ ,δεν το ειχα δει.

----------


## mogolos14

Τονι  δες εδω σε παρακαλω!
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t10913/
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17426/
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t14525/
http://petbirds.gr/forum/f45/

----------


## tonis!

παιδια ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!!!φιλε jk21 πηγαινε στην αναπαραγωγη παραδεισιων και ανοιξε το θεμα ερωτησουλες!εκει ειναι ολα!
 :winky:

----------

